

Extract GnuPG private keys by L3 cache monitoring - lelf
http://eprint.iacr.org/2013/448.pdf

======
23david
The takeaway for a lot of people on HN is that gnupg keys on AWS are
vulnerable to side-channel attacks...

------
23david
Arg this article title really misses the point.

